# Winter wheel prep - problem



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

*Help - Winter wheel prep - problem*

Still a newbie on this in some areas so be gentle...

Got out my black powdercoated winter wheels, looked very dull so cleaned with tardis to remove old wheel weight stickers then Bilberry (didn't leave it on too long), then APC.

Then used some T cut on them to try to shine them up which it did not too bad., nice satin look.

Then thought Id prepare them for an acrylic sealant I have so panel wiped them 

Look horrendous now

Have I done this in wrong order, thought Id ask before I applied the Werkstat and didn't want to waste any more time today.

Rob


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

the panel wipe probably removed the colour from the t cut thats why it looks bad. just use the tardis and bilberry like you did and then panel wipe.
yeh you can polish the rims with metal polish or a pre wax cleanser which has micro abrasives in it (probably not as strong as the metal polish) then panel wipe and apply the sealant


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> the panel wipe probably removed the colour from the t cut thats why it looks bad. just use the tardis and bilberry like you did and then panel wipe.
> yeh you can polish the rims with metal polish or a pre wax cleanser which has micro abrasives in it (probably not as strong as the metal polish) then panel wipe and apply the sealant


I'd be very worried about using metal polish on powder coated wheels, if the abrasive doesn't do any damage, the different chemicals probably will

To the OP, have you got any pictures?

It might be that the tcut has marred the wheels quite badly, but is full of fillers, so it's only after you have panel wiped (and removed said fillers) that the marring has shown

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

will take some pics and post :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Hereisphilly said:


> I'd be very worried about using metal polish on powder coated wheels, if the abrasive doesn't do any damage, the different chemicals probably will
> 
> To the OP, have you got any pictures?
> 
> ...


sorry didnt see that bit. yeh i guess the polish would remove some of the powder coat right?


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

Here's is some pics.

Tried to do the Werkstat, just makes some of it shiny


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

robwils said:


> Here's is some pics.
> 
> Tried to do the Werkstat, just makes some of it shiny


Hell! I was not expecting that!!!

Okay I'm stumped, I'm guessing it's some sort of chemical reaction that's happened student between the tcut and the powder coat, or between the panel wipe and the powder coat, but exactly why I have no idea I'm afraid

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Have you tried polishing them again??


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

Hereisphilly said:


> Hell! I was not expecting that!!!
> 
> Okay I'm stumped, I'm guessing it's some sort of chemical reaction that's happened student between the tcut and the powder coat, or between the panel wipe and the powder coat, but exactly why I have no idea I'm afraid
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


No worries, thanks for looking. Guess a refurb - or might try another cutting compound ?


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

Sicskate said:


> Have you tried polishing them again??


Think I'll try in morning, Cheers.

Rob


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

Update for completeness and in case anyone else gets this problem.

Polishing doesn't remove it, even with a foam cone on my drill and megs 105.

Excess panel wipe is doing the trick and dissolving it, but it's hard going, maybe temp at this time of year doesn't help.

The previous comment about a chemical reaction seems to make sense as I thought about it last night and looking at the pattern of it, resembling the spray of the panel wipe, so thanks for comments, it did help. :thumb:


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Where they a gloss finish wheel before? 
To me that looks like a Matt finish thet you where trying to polish up


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

Was gloss when done a few years ago, lost there shine a bit over the years.


----------



## Chubbz (Jul 20, 2016)

Worth speaking to someone involved in powder coating? Have you tried cleaning again minus the step you thought caused the problem? What about a wheel cleaner like Megs wheel brightener - or any other acidic wheel cleaner - test a small area first prior to whole wheel. Good Luck


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

Chubbz said:


> Worth speaking to someone involved in powder coating? Have you tried cleaning again minus the step you thought caused the problem? What about a wheel cleaner like Megs wheel brightener - or any other acidic wheel cleaner - test a small area first prior to whole wheel. Good Luck


Went to the place where I got it done a few years ago, he advised on polishing a bit more aggressively as I couldn't do any harm really.
So bought myself a Rupes mini bigfoot (good excuse ) and have gave it a go with Megs 105. I'm happy with results. :thumb: and a bit more confident to have a go now.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

nice turn around,Like you said you didn't have any thing to lose,Good job :thumb:


----------

